# 90 day reason codes for Medicaid



## MADION (Aug 5, 2015)

I am having trouble billing a Medicaid claim over the 90 day period. I have resubmitted this claim 4 times with reason codes that they are rejecting. Anyone have any hints on how to get this claim paid?

Thanks,
MD


----------



## Libby C (Aug 5, 2015)

What codes and modifiers are you using and what reasons are they denying for?


----------



## MADION (Aug 10, 2015)

the reason is timely filing. I have resubmitted with reason code 1 and then 8 and then 9. It is being rejected for all of these.


----------



## Libby C (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry my timely filing limit  is one year so It didn't click with the 90 days. Good luck.


----------



## barbacasec (Aug 12, 2015)

Did you attach a 90 day waiver form to your appeal?  
you need to add it as an attachment using OZ as the report type
then go into extended services tab and click on delay reason code - and use which ever reason you need for why its late..... 
hope that helps.


----------

